# Chocolate sprayer



## igannon (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm looking around for a sprayer to spray chocolate on frozen desserts.Chefrubber.com has a couple, but they're expensive. I read a couple places that you can use one of the Wagner pain sprayers from, say, home depot, but I'm worried about using equipment not intended for food. Any thoughts? Good experiences? Bad ones?


----------



## jmae1925 (Jun 27, 2010)

I like cooking!!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Been using the wagner.

It works O.K., loud, sometimes difficult to control, but it works O.K.   I find you have to really thin out the couverture and strain it through double layers of nylon pantyhose, or the orifice will clog up.

Buy it new, keep it in the kitchen, and never use it for anything else.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the wagner too but don't forget you have to lube the plunger with a foodsafe grease or  to get it to work correctly. That contributes to the noise. Read the manual to see what I mean, hard to explain exactly.


----------

